# where to get containers



## honor435 (Dec 2, 2009)

where oes anyone buy their  lotion bottles? 4-6 oz.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2009)

bayousome.com has great prices on containers. Were you looking for a special shape?


----------



## carebear (Dec 2, 2009)

if you want pumps then it seems that bayousome is the only choice lately.

but the packaging in which he ships stuff basically sucks, and you don't get a packing list or invoice in the box.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the malibu where the top sets on the table.
Tabitha, you can only order 50-100, with shipping im better off going to target, theyre 99c., or maybe a beauty supply?


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 7, 2009)

www.midwestbottles.com has some pretty good prices.  There's also sks bottle.  I haven't used either of them, so really can't recommend one.  Just know that others have used these.  I don't think either of them have a minimum order.  I know wsp has them too, but if that's all you're ordering s/h is a killer.
HTH


----------



## carolynp (Dec 7, 2009)

I swear by SPEACIALITY BOTTLE


----------



## carillon (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought 4 oz tottles (malibu) from The Chemistry Store.  I see now that they have a cool looking 6 oz natural bevel bottle with a bronze pump that is a super good deal at 100/$55.


----------



## donniej (Dec 9, 2009)

These are by far the least expensive I've found (and I've really looked).  I've bought from Big River but not Containers & Packaging.  

http://bigriverwholesale.com/

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Dec 29, 2009)

The best place that I've found for packaging has been http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com because you don't have to order hundreds to get a discount price.  You can order 1, and the larger quantity you order the better price break you get, but a quantity like 48 is very, very reasonable at about $10.00 for 48 4 oz bullet bottles.[/url]


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 29, 2009)

WSP's LDPE bullet bottles are GREAT for lotion!  They're VERY flexible so they work great with my thick lotion.  And the price can't be beat!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 1, 2010)

i found some really cute 4oz jars with floral lids(my lotion is very thick), they were from elementsbath and body, 12 for 8.99, i think. I like them as they are easy to scoop lotion into and also can be used for scrub.
 I looked at dollar store, beaty supply, nothing good.


----------



## latherati (Jan 2, 2010)

I like SKS-bottle.com.  They have an extensive selection and they are also in NY


----------



## twilightluver (Jan 2, 2010)

wholesalesuppliesplus.com...love them


----------

